# Need some Help with a custom Rod



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

Hey Guys, I have one my of Superintendents is retiring at the end of June and he loves his freshwater fishing. He's near and dear to our hearts and I wanted to do something special for him. I'm looking for a jamb-up custom rod builder that can build me a rod in less than a month. It needs to be Tennessee Orange, Stainless guides and reel seat, white threads, have a Tennessee logo some where on it, and I want to be able to put my signature and the signatures of 20+ of his co-workers on it before the clear coat as far up the rod as we can. The goal is to fill the rod up with the signatures of all of his co-workers. I realize that may pose some difficulty, but that's why I came here looking. I think a 6 or 6.5' blank, Medium/Fast action built for a bait caster would work fine. Also, am interested in suggestions for a nice bait-caster reel we could add to it. Call or text 850-200-501Six with info please. If you know who this is for, please keep it under wraps as it is supposed to be a surprise. Thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Not trying to discourage, but there just isn't room on a 6.5' freshwater baitcaster for signatures. The diameter of the blank is too small and it's round (Capt. Obvious). Professional rod builders have trouble signing round things. A better option is to have Decal Connection make up decals with the names of the folks you want to sign. Did something similar once on a Tar Heel rod.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Tennessee-Volunteers-Fishing-Right-Handed/dp/B005QUVJGI


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Was thinking about transferringnthensignatures to a graphic and applying that way... Thanks


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Check with The Rod Room; they are located in Orange Beach, AL.


----------

